

Mtgox stolen Bitcoins moving into MaidSafe's $6M IPO? - saltado
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=582731.0

======
unreal37
Likely not true. Apparently the address linked to MtGox is actually likely
from BitStamp. Can't rely on a bitchain.info label.

